
During Pandemic, Two Veteran C.E.O.s Risk $1.8B on an App - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/05/business/media/quibi-streaming-app-jeffrey-katzenberg-meg-whitman.html
======
cs702
It's remarkably _easy_ to make fun of Quibi:

* Most experienced media executives I know expect it will be a spectacular failure.

* Most experienced TV reviewers have panned the shows, the format, and the idea.

* Many commenters here on HN are looking at Quibi almost in disbelief ("Wait, they spent how much? On _what_!?")

But none of these opinions and prognostications will matter in the end. The
only thing that will matter for Quibi is whether people around the globe sign
up for the service or not. There are billions of people glued to their mobile
phones every day around the planet; even a tiny fraction of billions is a big
number. How many will sign up?

------
samizdis
Scathing review in The Guardian. Ouch!

[https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-
radio/2020/apr/06/quibi-s...](https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-
radio/2020/apr/06/quibi-streaming-review-short-form-tv)

------
samizdis
> Writers who sign on have to follow a rule of Mr. Katzenberg’s: They must end
> each installment with a cliffhanger.

Oh, that would really annoy me

